# [Wet Thumb Forum]-How to connect an inline UV sterilizer to Fluval 304 output?



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

Does anyone know if there are any hose adapters available that will allow me to connect an inline UV sterilizer to my Fluval 304's output line? The Fluval uses ribbed tubing so I can't just stick the output hose onto a barbed fitting.

The rubber hose-end adapters that Hagen sells looks to be only for connecting the in-water attachements (intake and output tubes) and don't appear capable of creating a water-tight seal under pressure.

Or is the answer to replace the stock hoses with vinyl hoses?

Thanks.

Bill


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

Does anyone know if there are any hose adapters available that will allow me to connect an inline UV sterilizer to my Fluval 304's output line? The Fluval uses ribbed tubing so I can't just stick the output hose onto a barbed fitting.

The rubber hose-end adapters that Hagen sells looks to be only for connecting the in-water attachements (intake and output tubes) and don't appear capable of creating a water-tight seal under pressure.

Or is the answer to replace the stock hoses with vinyl hoses?

Thanks.

Bill


----------



## mm12463 (Mar 5, 2004)

I have a 204. I hate those @#$%ing hoses. I want to replace mine with some vinyle ones from the hardware store so I can change the output.

I think you will need to come up with your own connection though.

Not sure what size to buy yet. I have not had time. It wouldn't surprise me if they made it some non standard size just to screw us over.

Mike
http://fish.silver-fox.us


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

Agreed on those stock hoses! With the amount of crud that builds up in them I can't imagine why they'd opt to use ribbed hoses. The Coralife UV unit takes either 1/2" or 5/8" hoses so I may just buy a length of each just to save time.


----------

